# 942 vs VIP 622



## pan (Mar 18, 2004)

I currently have a 942 (owned) and a 501 on a standard TV. What I am trying to decide is it worth replacing the 501 with the 942 add the 622 and use it with my HD set up now or wait? Other than local HD channels, which are available where I am, is there enough additional HD content to go through an early in the life cycle change? I currently have the Everything Pack. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Check out James Long's recap of the HD Charlie Chat back in January, it lists all the new channels. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=501846&postcount=1

Basically right now you'd get additional VOOM channels, UniversalHD, and ESPN2HD. 2nd Quarter they are supposed to add HGTV HD and Food Network HD. After that who knows, but it's pretty much guaranteed that all future HD content, including HD Locals, will be MPEG4 so you will need a ViP receiver to view it.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd say the kicker with the 622 now would be recording needs. If you use OTA and have HD locals, and have a need to record 3 network HD programs at once (or watch 2 record 1 etc) then the 622 can do that by itself, the 942 can't, as it can't see the sat HD locals

I know i have at least one occurence a week of a 3 show overlap that makes me want a 622 so bad I almost don't want to wait for the rebate, except we don't have HD locals yet, so that would be stupid to do right now haha


----------



## kward45 (Feb 15, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> I'd say the kicker with the 622 now would be recording needs. If you use OTA and have HD locals, and have a need to record 3 network HD programs at once (or watch 2 record 1 etc) then the 622 can do that by itself, the 942 can't, as it can't see the sat HD locals
> 
> I know i have at least one occurence a week of a 3 show overlap that makes me want a 622 so bad I almost don't want to wait for the rebate, except we don't have HD locals yet, so that would be stupid to do right now haha


Rogueone, I'm confused. I was told by a Dish CSR today that the 622 can only record 1 HD show at a time. According to her (and the description on Dish's website) the 622 has 1 HD tuner, 1SD tuner, and 1 OTA tuner. the CSR even said you *can not* record 1 OTA HD and 1 Satelite HD program at the same time.

If you have read or been told by Dish that the 622 can record 2 (or more) HD shows at the same time please let me know where you got this information. I am just about ready to switch to Directv because thier HR10-250 can do this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The CSR is WRONG.

You can record two satellite and one OTA at the same time and either watch them or two other previously made recordings. The recordings can be all HD. Anyone with a 942 or 622 can confirm.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Rogueone said:


> _I'd say the kicker with the 622 now would be recording needs. If you use OTA and have HD locals, and have a need to record 3 network HD programs at once (or watch 2 record 1 etc) then the 622 can do that by itself
> _


Yes, that is a very nice feature. Why is it that all the good stuff seems to be on at the same time?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah, well, the ONLY different between the 942 and 622 being able to record 3 HD shows at the same time is that the 622 can do 3 NETWORK HD's at the same time IF (and that's a BIG if right now) you are one of the FEW that are living in dish's current areas upgraded for locals in HD.

For example, here in kalamazoo MI we are NO WHERE CLOSE to getting our locals in HD via sat. Luckily, I have a large rooftop that gets me all of my nets in HD via the single OTA tuner that BOTH the 942 and 622 have. So for me, it all boils down to: is universalHD,ESPN2HD and assorted VOOMS worth the switch?

HELL NO.

Well, maybe not. It'd be a different story if I got ANY love from dish. I've had nothing but bad experiences calling dish to possibly order a 622. I've written [email protected] for help, but instead gotten back a form letter with INCORRECT information (I was told the 622 is NOT for sale to own, only lease). And given my last experience with my local installer, I'm not looking forward to the next joke of an experence.

And here's the thing, if you DO get a 622, you are STUCK with a MINUMUM package of OVER $50/mo for 18 months. (whether you lease or buy BTW) With my 942, I can continue my spring/summer tradition of dropping my programming all the way down to HD pak (grandfathered @ $10/mo), $5 "penalty"/mo (for dropping a package) and my $6 DVR fee......for a grand total of: $21/mo from April 'til Sept (just in time for football season) Plus, if you plan ahead, you can LOAD up your hard-drive with dozens of hours of stuff to get you through the summer with reduced programming. Ironically I still get ALL my networks in HD!!! ESPNHD!!!!

Think about it people


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Yeah, well, the ONLY different between the 942 and 622 being able to record 3 HD shows at the same time is that the 622 can do 3 NETWORK HD's at the same time IF (and that's a BIG if right now) you are one of the FEW that are living in dish's current areas upgraded for locals in HD.


This is a real big plus. I'm looking forward to that day but being in DMA 130, It is going to be a while.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> For example, here in kalamazoo MI we are NO WHERE CLOSE to getting our locals in HD via sat.


Thanks to "We're West Michigan Television" WWMT-TV 3 CBS that isn't likely to change soon. They see the conversion to HD as an expense that should be repaid by cable and satellite companies and REFUSE to allow their DT signal on the region's cable systems without payment. They don't see cable and satellite as a way of reaching more people with their advertiser's message but as another way of selling their signal.

WOOD and WOTV will cooperate ... but it's going to be a while until the Kalamazoo-Grand Rapids DMA is up in HD. And you can lay the blame entirely on WWMT.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> And here's the thing, if you DO get a 622, you are STUCK with a MINUMUM package of OVER $50/mo for 18 months. (whether you lease or buy BTW)


That isn't true Lionsrule!

If you had the old HD Pack + Voom for $15/mo, you are grandfathered with that subscription. If you buy a 622, you don't have to change your programming. If you lease, they require you to adhere to their terms of minimum programming. I have my Old HD Pack grandfathered, and I will continue to subscribe to it when I get my 622. It will cost me $30/mo to have it, the Stand Alone HD Pack + fees is about $48/mo. GamePlay HD just isn't worth the extra expense to me.

Here is a precedence for it, look at post #20, Dishpointer has his 622 active with the old HD Pack!

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=56658&page=2

942s are still going for a lot of money, it makes no sense to do the $299 lease upgrade if you can sell the 942 and buy a 622. I sold my 942 and it is going to cost me a fraction of $299 to upgrade to the 622, and I OWN it.

I will subscribe to the old HD Pack to save money. That isn't all! I will get HD Locals at no extra charge!

This is the only scenario I have found that gives the customer an equitable deal in light of E*'s tactics for the MPEG-4 transition.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

...bet you're going to be a little nervous when you call in to activate your 622. Don't be too surprised when your told/asked to pick your package for HD. I can find you a thread stating that they HAD to upgrade for every thread you find stating they did NOT have to.



GOOD LUCK


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> ...bet you're going to be a little nervous when you call in to activate your 622. Don't be too surprised when your told/asked to pick your package for HD. I can find you a thread stating that they HAD to upgrade for every thread you find stating they did NOT have to.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Aren't you the same guy who posted just a few days ago that Dish was no longer accepting orders or shipping ViP622s?

Just where are you getting your erroneous info?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> ...bet you're going to be a little nervous when you call in to activate your 622. Don't be too surprised when your told/asked to pick your package for HD. I can find you a thread stating that they HAD to upgrade for every thread you find stating they did NOT have to.
> GOOD LUCK


I don't get your motivation here... I was trying to tell you something that you might find useful. I also cited a thread where someone indeed had kept the old programming with the 622. This only works if you purchase your hardware, it doesn't apply if you lease.

As it turns out, I already spent a lot of time on the phone with CSRs. They have also guaranteed that I can keep the old programming, and they have put notations in my file for any future CSRs to look at.

It is possible to do it if you own the 622!


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Aren't you the same guy who posted just a few days ago that Dish was no longer accepting orders or shipping ViP622s?
> 
> Just where are you getting your erroneous info?


Yes, I am smart guy. Here's an email from charlies "higher ups":

I appreciate your email, at this time we are not offering new orders on our new VIP622 model receivers. The reason, is the limited stock we have. Starting April 1st there will be an offer for customer like your self to exchange a 921 or 942 for a 622. The 622 will be leased, the cost will still be 299.99 for the upgrade but once we receive the 921/942 back a credit of 200.00 will be placed on your account. All the details are not worked out at this time and a purchase option is not available as of yet. More information on this upgrade will come available in the upcoming weeks.

Sincerely,

xxxxxxx

Executive Office of DISH Network

CEO/Escalations

xxxxxxx

_Edit: Removed unnecessary language at end of post._
_Further edit.. removed personal email address... not necessary. ND _


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> WOOD and WOTV will cooperate ... but it's going to be a while until the Kalamazoo-Grand Rapids DMA is up in HD. And you can lay the blame entirely on WWMT.


James - are you saying that if WMMT would play nice, we would have HD locals via satellite in the Kalamazoo/Grand Rapids area soon? I always assumed that it would be awhile not because of WMMT (not that they are helping, mind you), but simply because our market is small and DISH would tend to do the big markets first.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Yes, I am smart guy.


That is a bold statement. What about humbleness?



lionsrule said:


> Here's an email from charlies "higher ups":
> 
> I appreciate your email, at this time we are not offering new orders on our new VIP622 model receivers. The reason, is the limited stock we have. Starting April 1st there will be an offer for customer like your self to exchange a 921 or 942 for a 622. The 622 will be leased, the cost will still be 299.99 for the upgrade but once we receive the 921/942 back a credit of 200.00 will be placed on your account. All the details are not worked out at this time and a purchase option is not available as of yet. More information on this upgrade will come available in the upcoming weeks.


You are missing some important information from this note Lionsrule....

The first thing you didn't mention was the date. When was it sent? If it is more than a week old, then everything is true. No 622s were shipping for purchase or for lease more than a week ago. Because he notes "All the details are not worked out at this time", it would suggest your email is possibly older than a week.

The second point you need to realize. Dish doesn't sell the equipment for purchase. You have to go to a retailer, either on the web or local to get one. What he says is true, dish isn't selling them for purchase. That doesn't mean you can't purchase one from dishDepot, or dishstore, or sadoun, or your local retailer. Dish never sold the 921, but there are plenty of boxes out there to show that someone else sold it.

The third problem with your post is that you posted a E* employee's email address. That is usually frowned upon. I've seen posts with that information edited out by moderators before.


----------



## pan (Mar 18, 2004)

Last night I ordered the 622 will turn in the 501 and will keep the 942. The 942 will go to my basement and I'll hook it up to a standard TV we use there. The 622 will be in our family room hooked up to our HD set up. The decision to follow this path comes with a healthy dose of rationalization. MPEG2 with 942 has no future for HD since improved satellite capacity will require more compression from MPEG4. 

So if I want to see more HD options I have to bite the bullet and get a receiver that is MPEG4 compatible. If I want local in HD the same reason. In the Denver area we are supposed to receive HD locals so that clinched it for me. Over the air HD does not work as I am thirty plus miles from the sources. The bottom line is on my 42" plasma I want to see a less fuzzy picture, no heads chopped off or a distorted picture. The more HD in normal mode the better.

Installation is scheduled for 3/14.
Thanks for all the responses


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

The reply from DISH is from 02/18/06 NOT weeks ago.

Regarding his email, not my problem. Maybe I'd be more concerned if he/they showed any concern AT ALL to my original question/comments I sent to them via email:

I am writing about two issues.

First, I have run into problems with my inquiries to dishnetwork regarding my desire to upgrade to a 622 vip receiver. I have called many times and each time I am told the same thing: call back next month when the receiver is more readily available. We have been customers for 3 years and have been avid supporters of HD programming during that time with an 811 and now, a 921 receiver. If you check our account history, you will see that we have NOT been happy with the performance of the 921 receiver. In fact, if you read this thread of 921 users here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=48691 you will see the guide info (and with it, the PVR functionality) has NOT been working for the last few months. Considering that we have been loyal dish customers (w/credit card auto pay), and our rocky experience with the 921, we are simply asking you to consider what you feel is reasonable compensation for said troubles. Personally, I feel it would go along way for 2 things to happen: FIRST, make my upgrade to a 622 happen soon. I suspect that your CSR's see from my account that I have a 921 and they are trying to delay my order until april (when the rebate takes effect). I don't care about the rebate. I can get more selling my 921 on ebay right now. Second, I feel some sort of financial restitution is in order. Whether you consider the 100+ times I've had to REBOOT my 921 just to get it to work properly, or the two different times I've had ALL OF THE STORED PROGRAMS ERASED from the hard drive, it seems that your company would upgrade me for free or close to it. Let me know what you think.

I look forward to a reply. Feel free to contact my by phone if you would like.

...........if you go back and read his reply, you will see that he COMPLETELY AVOIDS addressing the 921 P.O.S.

Good Day


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> Regarding his email, not my problem.


Nope, That's my problem and I edited the address out of the email. I don't recommend this sort of posting behavior continue..

Thread can continue as long as civility is maintained.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> Yes, I am smart guy. Here's an email from charlies "higher ups":
> 
> I appreciate your email, at this time we are not offering new orders on our new VIP622 model receivers. The reason, is the limited stock we have. Starting April 1st there will be an offer for customer like your self to exchange a 921 or 942 for a 622. The 622 will be leased, the cost will still be 299.99 for the upgrade but once we receive the 921/942 back a credit of 200.00 will be placed on your account. All the details are not worked out at this time and a purchase option is not available as of yet. More information on this upgrade will come available in the upcoming weeks


Based on the email you say you sent (you posted elsewhere in this thread), it would seem this reply from Dish was accurate if you were asking about swapping an owned 921/942 for an owned 622... since Dish isn't selling them directly right now, your only purchase option is from other venues where people are clearly placing orders and receiving them and have been for about a week at least now.

So I would say that you probably misread your information before you posted about the unavailability of these receivers. Similarly, it makes sense that you have misinterpreted the requirements of subscribing to HD programming as well.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

lionsrule said:


> the 622 can do 3 NETWORK HD's at the same time IF (and that's a BIG if right now) you are one of the FEW that are living in dish's current areas upgraded for locals in HD.


I am not sure about that. If that's true, that's great! However, it is my understanding that one of the tuners is OTA only, and thus, regardless if Dish has sat-locals, unless you are receiving it OTA, you can't record 3 at once...

Please someone correct me if I'm incorrect...I wish I were...


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

liferules said:


> I am not sure about that. If that's true, that's great! However, it is my understanding that one of the tuners is OTA only, and thus, regardless if Dish has sat-locals, unless you are receiving it OTA, you can't record 3 at once...
> 
> Please someone correct me if I'm incorrect...I wish I were...


You are correct. If you want to record 3 network shows at once you must not only get HD locals from Dish but you must also have an OTA connection that gets them as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tegage said:


> James - are you saying that if WMMT would play nice, we would have HD locals via satellite in the Kalamazoo/Grand Rapids area soon? I always assumed that it would be awhile not because of WMMT (not that they are helping, mind you), but simply because our market is small and DISH would tend to do the big markets first.


I won't say soon, but as long as WWMT holds out it won't happen. E* will deal with the cooperative markets first. They are not going in market size order.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

kward45 said:


> According to [the CSR] (and the description on Dish's website) the 622 has 1 HD tuner, 1SD tuner, and 1 OTA tuner.


Tuners are NOT the same as outputs. The 942 and 622 both have 2 satellite tuners, each capable of HD or SD, and 1 OTA tuner. Each receiver can _output_ an HD signal only to TV1, and TV2 is downconverted to SD resolution only.

Now for the differences: the 622 can decode MPEG-4, the 942's OTA tuner has analog and digital, the 622's is digital only, and the 622 also has SD outputs for TV1.


----------



## philfree37 (Feb 21, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Based on the email you say you sent (you posted elsewhere in this thread), it would seem this reply from Dish was accurate if you were asking about swapping an owned 921/942 for an owned 622... since Dish isn't selling them directly right now, your only purchase option is from other venues where people are clearly placing orders and receiving them and have been for about a week at least now.
> 
> So I would say that you probably misread your information before you posted about the unavailability of these receivers. Similarly, it makes sense that you have misinterpreted the requirements of subscribing to HD programming as well.


I purchased my 622 from Dish for 748.00 including installation and accessories! I should receive the 622 3/21/06 and the tech will install everything on 3/29/06


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

philfree37 said:


> I purchased my 622 from Dish for 748.00 including installation and accessories! I should receive the 622 3/21/06 and the tech will install everything on 3/29/06


Ok, then that would make everything he posted untrue. I was at least trying to give him the benefit of the doubt.

Oh well.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

correction, that would make everything D. Laslo from dish network said UNTRUE....and I quote: " a purchase option is not available as of yet."
Sorry, Charlie, but it is not me who is wrong it is a rep from dishnetworks ceo office.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

oh, and another thing. I hardly consider having an install scheduled for OVER A MONTH AWAY = Available. Basically they get your money NOW and hope to have your product to you "at a later date". But in the interest of making you happy, dish pulls a date out of their ***. And low and behold, guess what happens next? You get a call. Well, not just "a call", but THE call. Yes, true believer, you get that heart warmer call letting know that your install is being re-scheduled. What's that? You took time off of work so you could be home for the agreed upon time/date. BOO FRIGGIN HOO!! Any of this sound familiar? It should. This story has been told dozens of times over in these threads.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

And finally,

Let's use the xbox 360 for an example (I have one by the way). They were and are: not available, not available, not available. What's that you say? You saw somewhere on ebay where you can "pre-order" one? Well my friend, that means they ARE available!! Right? Go ahead, tell all the nay sayer's (like me) that they ARE available! You were able to "buy" one and you were promised to have one by the end of march/early april. (BTW, that's TWO MONTHS FROM NOW). What's wrong? Why so sad? You got an email saying that there's going to be a delay? I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! Well, you keep telling everyone that they ARE available, ok?

Me, I'm going to consider the 622 available WHEN I'm able to go into radio shack or a local retailer and WALK OUT WITH ONE UNDER MY ARM!!! 

You, my friend are simply financing the manufacture of MY future 622.


Maybe I should go into my grocery store today, spend some money and be able to eat around april 4th (assuming they don't call to reschedule my dinner)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People are (as evidenced by many posts here) ordering and receiving ViP622 receivers now! Many are getting them now just a week or less delivery time.

The problem isn't with getting the receivers to customers... the problem is finding installers who are able to do the installs... and that isn't completely within Dish's control, unfortunately.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Ah, so I can order my Ford Escape Hybrid...pay for it now...have it delivered.

I just need to wait until sometime in april to get the keys.



Sounds like a deal to me. Good business model.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> Thanks to "We're West Michigan Television" WWMT-TV 3 CBS that isn't likely to change soon. They see the conversion to HD as an expense that should be repaid by cable and satellite companies and REFUSE to allow their DT signal on the region's cable systems without payment. They don't see cable and satellite as a way of reaching more people with their advertiser's message but as another way of selling their signal.
> 
> WOOD and WOTV will cooperate ... but it's going to be a while until the Kalamazoo-Grand Rapids DMA is up in HD. And you can lay the blame entirely on WWMT.


With the DirectTV announcement, does this mean that they succesfully negotiated an agreement with WMMT? Or is it just a pre-announcment and WMMT will stonewall them?


----------

